# What's in a Title?



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The title is _Music as Art_ by Roger Scruton (2018) https://www.amazon.com/Music-as-Art-Roger-Scruton/dp/1472955714. Around 1950 this title would have seemed silly, almost absurd. Of course music was art, just as oatmeal was porridge. So? And someone wrote a whole book about it? -- wouldn't have been on _my_ list!

Nowhere does this title say music is _only_ an art. Of course, music can be auditory background, entertainment, film soundtracks. There is work music, relaxation music, liturgical music, campfire music. There is music in dance, in plays, in therapy. But this book is about music as a kind of art, and as one of the arts.

Nowadays the title is shocking for a different reason. Hegemonic, elitist -- western art music (classical music) is said to align with these unsavoury notions. It's art-for-art's-sake without redeeming social value. At the very least we should be talking about musics, not music. And we'd better drop art to avoid elitism, and drop western to disavow hegemonic colonialism.

I've read most of the book and think it's pretty good. But it requires advanced knowledge of classical music and music theory, and would take a long time to review seriously. So I'll just stop with the title. It's a good or a bad title, depending on one's assumptions ... There!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Scruton wrote a pretty good book on wine. He's a very thoughtful fellow, largely ignored because of his conservative leanings, which is really unfair and close minded. I'll pick this up - what the heck else do I have to do during the dog days of summer?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Unfair? Maybe. But when something smells bad you do tend to move away from it. Of course, some mature cheeses and some Icelandic ways with fish might provide an argument to persevere.


----------



## ManateeFL (Mar 9, 2017)

He wrote a couple of illuminating books on Wagner operas. I'd definitely be interested in reading this as well.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

ManateeFL said:


> I'd definitely be interested in reading this as well.


It's actually called _Music as *an* Art_ -- my mistake. He's known for making significant distinctions: saying sound and music are not the same thing; distinguishing between tonal and atonal/serial music. I won't go into the arguments here. This book is easier to understand than his _Aesthetics of Music_. (Using the word "aesthetics" nowadays is another provocation in some circles).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> (Using the word "aesthetics" nowadays is another provocation in some circles).


It's true. People might ask if you do botox injections.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> It's true. People might ask if you do botox injections.


And one would hate to be hauled up in front of a judge for practicing aesthetics without a license.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Aesthetics? Isn't that the disease that makes my fingers sore? Maybe I need botox. I certainly need to read this Roger Scruton book -- if I can hold it in these sore hands. That ol' aesthetics sure hurts sometimes.


----------

